# كيفية وضع اسمك او اسم من تحب بجوار ساعة الو&#1



## pola (13 يناير 2006)

*كيفية وضع اسمك او اسم من تحب بجوار ساعة الو&#1*

جبتلكم اليوم طريقة لتغير اسمك او اسم من تحب ومجربته ونجحت 100 % 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






1- أذهب إلى قائمة start 

2-وبعد ذلك إعدادات (setting)ثم أختر لوحة التحكم Control panel 


3-اختر إعدادات اقليمية (regional and language option) 


4-اتجه إلى مربع (customize) والذي يكون بجانب أسم الدولة الخاصة بك ثم اضغط على مربع الوقت 
(Time)والذي عادة ما يكون في أعلى الصفحة الخاصة بــــCustomize 


5- اتجه إلى المكتوب به (ص)واكتب أسمك بدل (ص) 
ثم أذهب الى خانة (م) واكتب أسم العائلة أي أسم بدل ( م) 


6- في النهاية اضغط موافق 


وإليك في النهاية أسمك الجميل بجانب الساعة 

ملاحظـــة:: 

الطريقة مجربة فقط على الويندوز XP 
​


----------



## Michael (13 يناير 2006)

اة فعلا وعلى فكرة الطريقة الى اخوى بولا قالها انا كمنا مجربها على ويندوز ميلينيوم


----------



## Michael (14 يناير 2006)

اسمحلى اضيف اخوى بولا

طريقة اخرى 

start 

run

regedit

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\International
s1159
Jesus
لكتابة الى حاجة جنب الساعة


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2006)

طريقة حلوة يا عباقرة

ربنا يباركم


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2006)

*طريقة حلوة شكرا ليكم يا بولا ويا مايكل*


----------



## pola (21 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا جماعة على الردود


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

الطريقة تمت بنجاح


----------



## zama (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع اسمك او اسم من تحب بجوار ساعة ال&#1608*

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع اسمك او اسم من تحب بجوار ساعة ال&#1608*

عظيمممممممممم تحفة


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع اسمك او اسم من تحب بجوار ساعة ال&#1608*

*شكرا ليك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: كيفية وضع اسمك او اسم من تحب بجوار ساعة ال&#1608*

*شكرا بووولا​*


----------

